# 3 year-old photographer uses SONY d-slr, has first exhibition



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw this on YouTube tonight and thought it was kinda' cute! This three year-old boiy from Nigeria uses a Sony d-slr, and has been shooting photos since he was one. He recently had his first exhibition of his prints!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 6, 2013)

He's been shooting since ONE? I can't even get my two year old to hold the camera facing the right way!




PB031401 by longm1985, on Flickr

That is actually pretty awesome. Talented little fella.


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 6, 2013)

That's cool.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, I thought it was pretty cool too. I mean, the kid is THREE, and he's out in thr street, taking pictures with a grown-up type camera, and his family has made prints, and is exhibiting them...I mean...that's really unusual.


----------



## Kolia (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice !

Kids are exposed to technology at such an early age, it's impressive to see them go.  My son is one and he will clumsily browse thru pictures on my iPad. My daughter just turned three and she navigates to games and picture galleries on her own...  Down side is all my tv's are covered in finger prints from attempts at moving stuff around...


----------



## Tiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Kudos to the parents!


----------

